

Ask Hacker News: what's your del.icio.us username? - michael_nielsen

I find myself increasingly relying on my del.icio.us network to find the most interesting material on the web.  YC News is the other main place I source interesting stuff.  I'd appreciate it if other people here are willing to share their del.icio.us usernames (mine is "nielsen"), so I can check out your stream of bookmarks, and add you to my network if we have similar interests.  I suspect others here may feel the same.  Thanks!
======
drewp
This post invites a ridiculous "me too" thread.

I think you meant to write "if you read hacker news, please bookmark
<http://news.ycombinator.com/> if you haven't done so already".

Then we can have a real discussion in the comments section, you get the
usernames listed in delicious in a way you can click-to-browse them, and you
even get a few more hits from people who care about hacker news but didn't
think your particular post was worthwhile :)

~~~
tomh
Since there are 864 people already linking to HN in delicious, it might take a
while to check out all of them and find the ones you like.

This way, you find the ones who give a damn enough to post on a thread.

~~~
samson
If everyone just bookmarked this specific page on delicious it might work
well.

------
raganwald
<http://del.icio.us/raganwald/weblog>

Actually, that link is to a specific tag that I use for links I share with the
hacker community. My full link feed is public, but don't read it unless you
can stomache links about parenting infants, raising nishikigoi, rock climbing,
and other personal crap.

------
Poleris
Just a suggestion -- upvote the comments of people with interesting
del.icio.us bookmarks. It'll help pinpoint the ones worth reading.

------
tocomment
ugh, can't you guys put them in link format :-)

------
jamesbritt
<http://del.icio.us/jamesbritt>

~~~
BobCat
We could have guessed that.

------
tocomment
I was looking at everyones' bookmarks and I opened an interesting link about
CSS design without using float. But alas Firefox crashed before I could read
it. Does anyone have that link?

I don't remember whose bookmarks it was from.

~~~
danw
See <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=106115>

~~~
tocomment
I think it was a blog post that the link went to, and it had a clever title.
Any other ideas?

~~~
tocomment
Found it: <http://tjkdesign.com/articles/float-less_css_layouts.asp>

But I don't know what it's talking about. Oh well.

------
Poleris
<http://del.icio.us/poleris>

------
danw
Replaced del.icio.us with magnolia for its openID support but then ended up
using tumblr instead because of it's slick bookmarklet.

<http://tumblr.iamdanw.com>

------
mkull
<http://del.icio.us/kaine>

------
kobs
<http://del.icio.us/sbok>

------
bootload
_"... what's your del.icio.us username? ..."_

<http://del.icio.us/bootload>

------
tomh
<http://del.icio.us/thedeeprussian>

------
theolagendijk
<http://del.icio.us/theolagendijk>

------
ALee
<http://del.icio.us/andrewlee.com>

------
jraines
<http://del.icio.us/jeremyraines>

------
MikeW
<http://del.icio.us/michaelwalsh>

------
lucasoman
<http://del.icio.us/oddimperfect>

------
simonb
<http://del.icio.us/simon.belak>

------
simianstyle
<http://del.icio.us/simianstyle>

------
glasner
<http://del.icio.us/your_store>

------
jeffd
<http://del.icio.us/jeffdlouhy>

------
PStamatiou
<http://del.icio.us/PStamatiou>

------
tylermoody
<http://del.icio.us/tylermoody>

------
jprobitaille
<http://del.icio.us/randomiam>

------
mirrano
<http://del.icio.us/mirrano>

------
kyleburton
<http://del.icio.us/mortis>

------
toffer
<http://del.icio.us/toffer>

------
xavi
<http://del.icio.us/xavic>

------
lyime
<http://del.icio.us/amx>

------
gojomo
<http://del.icio.us/gojomo> \-- of course

------
raju
raju.gandhi

------
maheshcr
maheshcr

------
initself
initself

------
mk
mmatuzak

------
Todd
polybius

------
brianr
rooosta

------
dedalus
pganti

------
apgwoz
apgwoz

~~~
apgwoz
<http://del.icio.us/apgwoz>

~~~
apgwoz
should have been <http://del.icio.us/ap9> ... not sure how I screwed that up.

------
ramen
ramen

~~~
whacked_new
best username. :)

------
dizz
dizz

------
DXL
<http://del.icio.us/danieldl>

